# How many would like to see Campy groups on Trek bikes?



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

I would love to see the 5 Series and up offering Campy components on their bikes as an option. :thumbsup: How about you?


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

The only thing stock on my 2008 Trek 5.2 is the frame. 

Campy Zonda G3 wheels
Campy Veloce shifters
Campy Centaur drive train
Cane Creek brakes
Ritchey bar and stem
Salle Italia SLR saddle
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tires

Imagine that, not one single Bontrager part. Granted, not the top of the line but it'll do for me.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nobody likes bontrager components?

They seem fine to me.


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

I like them. My MTB has all Bontrager parts.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm undecided about my next new bike purchase. If Trek offered Campagnolo that would make up my mind.


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure you guys know, with Bontrager as an in house brand I don't think that will happen. But it would sure be nice to have a couple more choices.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

Actually Trek offers so many choices but need to get Project One.


----------



## Jason rides (Jul 6, 2012)

GatorInBama said:


> I'm sure you guys know, with Bontrager as an in house brand I don't think that will happen. But it would sure be nice to have a couple more choices.


I think some of the Bontrager stuff is actually pretty good. The R3 tires, handlebars and RL saddle I am very happy with. 

Many company's though will offer Campy or SRAM components as an alternative to Shimano. It would be nice if they offered more options on their bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Yep, for the past two model years, you could get Campy on Project One bikes.


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't know that, cool.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

i am a campy fan


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

My '94 5500 came with Chorus everything and other than replacing the rims with Open Pros and appropriate maintenance like changing G springs every 5,000 the components are good as new, and I still ride it at least once a week.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*G springs?*

After 5,000 miles your G string must smell pretty bad.


----------

